# Bacon in a WSM?



## bigboy (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone do this? Where can I find information on what to do and how to start bacon? Sorry, I'm new to cold smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2014)

Type in "Pops Brine" and "Bacon" in the "Search Forums" bar above this thread....     Or go to the "Forums" square and hover.... down the list a ways is "bacon" threads......   When you find something you like, questions are always welcome...


Click on the link below for some good info on curing....   
http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making/curing


and cold smoking......
http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## themule69 (Dec 12, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 12, 2014)

I smoke bacon on the WSM on a regular basis. As a matter of fact, I will smoke two slabs tomorrow AM. I recommend Bearcarver's tutorial.  

Tomorrow, I will use Kingsford Blue Bag arranged in an double row all the way around the charcoal ring (WSM 22") and light one end. I place smoke wood early into the smoke. Tomorrow I'll use Pecan.  My goal is a very low heat (near cold smoke) increasing it slowly over several hours (all day) to 145/F degrees internal. I'll also dry some jerky I have in a brine now at the same time.  

This is some I did this past summer:













001.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 12, 2014


















002.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 12, 2014


















003.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 12, 2014


















014.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 12, 2014


















015.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 12, 2014


















017.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 12, 2014


















019.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 12, 2014






...but tomorrow, instead of laying the bacon and jerky flat I will hang it using the expandable smoking rack using hooks in the bacon and skewers in the jerky laid across the cross bars:


----------



## gary s (Dec 13, 2014)

Cool


----------



## bigboy (Dec 16, 2014)

After you pull it what do you do next?


----------

